# 2  SI mods given 3 day ban



## Zeek (Aug 28, 2012)

Well it bothered the shit out of me doing this but we can't have  mods talking down members in defense of a source. realize mr P is a friend of mine and I thought for hours about this before doing it but if I turn the other way a and let mods down talk members to defend a sourcr then what the hell do we have  here different from other sites.

 truth is I will ban a mod 10x quiocker than i will a member simply because they know better


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 28, 2012)

While I am saddened to hear that, I applaud Zeek for standing up and doing what he feels is right.  I'm sure it was a very difficult decision as these people are friends.  I don't know Mr. P that well but Mrs. P always had helpful advice over her and on Ology.  Hopefully, when this all blows over they'll be back and we can get on with making this board the best.

On that note, I am very very proud to be a member on this board.  I may not have the post count some of you guys have (do you guys EVER work? lol) but my opinion is that this board is unique and different from every other board out there.  I only hope it always stays that way.  I consider everyone here family and Zeek is only doing what is good for the family.  *sheds tear*  Love you guys and gals!


----------



## creekrat (Aug 28, 2012)

I can only imagine how hard it was for you zeekbut if not for this we would be just like every other board. Change is never easy and I applaud you for sticking to your guns. I would expect it if I were a mod.  Thank you for making a citizen first home.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got your back Zeek...

Having said that I'm looking forward to them coming back and us all getting past it


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 28, 2012)

Growing pains. They are great Mods and will come back the better for it. Have I said how much I love the board and how well it is coming along IMHO? 

I look forward to having them back, I applaud EZ for moving on a tough choice, and I can't wait to start running 900mg a week of Primo! )


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 28, 2012)

fucking drama.  it just doesnt stop at high school.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 28, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> fucking drama.  it just doesnt stop at high school.



Lol im with you gymrat. Soon enough we will all be laughing about it...


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 28, 2012)

In banning mods or members, how are we different from the other boards? Dont get me wrong, im not supporting a lack of civility - anyone with an uncivil tone should be called to the mat for it. I love this place because i get the support i need to do what i want - take steroids and get fricking huge. You all have been a great support to me in helping me accomplish these goals.

I just hate for people to be banned. Other boards ban people - many here have been banned on other boards for having opinions contrary to the board operators.  Is our community not better than that? Is banning the only form of corrective action we have. Anyway, please understand that i dont run a support board and im not familiar with forum etiquette or rules.  And please dont ban me - i love it here...


----------



## Tilltheend (Aug 28, 2012)

I respect your decisions Zeek.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 28, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> In banning mods or members, how are we different from the other boards? Dont get me wrong, im not supporting a lack of civility - anyone with an uncivil tone should be called to the mat for it. I love this place because i get the support i need to do what i want - take steroids and get fricking huge. You all have been a great support to me in helping me accomplish these goals.
> 
> I just hate for people to be banned. Other boards ban people - many here have been banned on other boards for having opinions contrary to the board operators.  Is our community not better than that? Is banning the only form of corrective action we have. Anyway, please understand that i dont run a support board and im not familiar with forum etiquette or rules.  And please dont ban me - i love it here...



I can answer this. In this particular case it was mods going after a member in defense of a source. In my opinion, that is a slippery slope that we do NOT want to head down. OM used to be one of the premium boards of all time... now, if you speak out negatively about a sponsor....you disappear. 

Sources are wonderful and valuable assets to any board but if they become somehow above reproach or if the average joe becomes afraid to speak his/her mind about their services because he will be attacked by a mod then we will indeed have become a site where the average guy will be run over for speaking his mind. I have seen this happen over and over before. I just had a personal experience where a long time trusted sponsor shorted me a kit of GH. I spoke out because it was the right thing to do and he complained to a mod who promptly banned me from the site. A site where I was a VIP no less. Now, if you were on that site and was shorted a kit by this same sponsor - what would you do after seeing a VIP banned for speaking out? 

The power on good board has to lie with the common bro.  We are the quality control. We are the only ones who can collectively communicate both the good and bad so that other bros and sisters can make an intelligent, informed decision. 

Mods are here to help insure the power remains with the average bro. Because we see them as "out ranking us" it is critical that they stay out of the fray and MODERATE any problems or concerns. 

Zeek really had no choice and it wasn't personal I am sure. He stood up for you, me and all the rest of us average joes to ensure that if/when we speak out about a sponsor it doesn't mean we will be punished for it.

By the way, the ban I got was overturned, the mod and sponsor posted a public apology and that is one of only two boards where I believe we are protected as members. SI is the other. 

Hope this helps ....
Respect,
Vette


----------



## grind4it (Aug 28, 2012)

Zeek, you did the right thing brother...this is what sets SI apart from the other boards. 
The reality is that some boards would have backed the mods and banned all the members that were speaking the truth. 

I came to SI with the expectation of being somewhere, where we can openly discuss all topics without the fear of sensors hip or other repercussions. 

Thank you for doing the right thing even if it means you are putting yourself in a difficult spot.

Grind


----------



## 69nites (Aug 28, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I've got your back Zeek...
> 
> Having said that I'm looking forward to them coming back and us all getting past it


For a second I thought you were going to be one of them and I was going to raise a little hell.

It's one thing to have a disagreement, its another to outright disrespect someone. 

I do say to Mr and Mrs P that when you asked if they paid for your product that is wasn't disrespectful. Anyone that's been around knows that shit sources send out great even overdosed samples to respected community members in order to take advantage of newer people in the community. 

Sources like WP and uncle Z invented this form of selective scamming on big source boards. Keep the respected members happy and they will sweep all the people you scam under the rug for you.

It's never disrespect but if you didn't pay for your product, your review means nothing to anyone that has been around.

I was amazed how many people were outright bashing ology given how many times admin has requested that people don't. I don't have anything nice to say myself but out of respect I don't say anything at all.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 28, 2012)

I understand Grind & Vette, and you are right. I just hate seeing conflict. Comes from the line of work im in - im used to a much more even and placid state of affairs. Anyway, i hope you didn't think i meant disrespect.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2012)

69nites said:


> For a second I thought you were going to be one of them and I was going to raise a little hell.
> 
> It's one thing to have a disagreement, its another to outright disrespect someone.
> 
> ...



My problem is about feeling safe and seeing what I did gave me some thoughts if I wanna be here or not, I have see Mods ruin boards and lose the trust of the members.

I will not partake in a place were the mods make me feel that I can't trust them.

There is a fine line of feeling safe in this game!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> I understand Grind & Vette, and you are right. I just hate seeing conflict. Comes from the line of work im in - im used to a much more even and placid state of affairs. Anyway, i hope you didn't think i meant disrespect.



Drama is bullshit but authority must take place in this game or safety is gone and IMO safety is not a concern in 90% of these boards or more and money is the only agenda, if not money people feeling the need of power and followers to that power!


----------



## basskiller (Aug 28, 2012)

no one truely understands what an admin goes through .. Sometimes on a daily basis.. The tough decisions and actions that must be made..  Most only see the one side of a story, theirs.. 99% of the time it's not personal on the admin's end..  
It's just another one of the shitty jobs an admin/owner has to do.. 
 I know how you feel.. Hopefully the mods that are on Vacation will also


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 28, 2012)

Well said bass. Yes I for one understand what zeek goes through. For one a lot of us are friends so decisions from him can be tough.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 28, 2012)

as soon as I get all the facts, and I have some..just been swamped at work and haven't seen WTF is going on, I will address this as I feel there is something going on that I'm not going to like and it wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 28, 2012)

The whole situation is unfortunate. I hope the P's will decide to stay a part of this board after the ban is over. I know Zeek is just doing what he feels is right and I'm sure he wouldn't do this frivolously, and I know he takes no pleasure in doing it.


----------



## Jada (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope they truly come back, sometimes it's hard to make actions when it comes to ur friends but what right is right.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 28, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> I understand Grind & Vette, and you are right. I just hate seeing conflict. Comes from the line of work im in - im used to a much more even and placid state of affairs. Anyway, i hope you didn't think i meant disrespect.



No problems at all brother. We are all learning and sharing together. Zeek gets the power but he also has all the shit decisions on him. Throughout my time here I have seen nothing but really good people in the 'leadership' positions. Additionally, I see amazing sponsors that go the extra mile for their customers. Zeek wants to keep it that way and constantly keeps us informed and askes for our opinion about everything from potential new sponsors to ways to make the board function better. 

A good board supports its members and its sponsors equally. Even the appearance of board officials favoring a sponsor can deter other members from sharing their thoughts or opinions.

Ez can have the job... I sure as hell don't want it... I just want a big ass red VIP logo under my name like I have at AB. lol

Respect brother,
Vette


----------



## Yaya (Aug 28, 2012)

i understand defending a source to a point, but WP has had nothing but bad feedback for years on numerous boards and i have been an active member on many of these boards for years.

In regards to the mods, I have always respected Mr.and Mrs. P, with that said, lets hope for the best from this point on. 

Zeek has showed that he indeed cares and wants nothing but fairness and respect for new members and the big dogs in charge, truly leading by great example


----------

